# Header Gasket Leak



## RunninLeMans (Apr 3, 2014)

I searched for this and couldn't find anything specific. I finally got my LeMans running this past weekend and it's got a couple small leaks in the headers that aren't going completely away with reefing on the header bolts. I could hear them driving with the hood off (left the hood off in case parts flew off or something caught fire) and I felt around the edges of the header flange to locate the leaks. They did get smaller with some bolt tightening, but I'm not sure how much tightening is too much with the gaskets. Has anyone tried anything creative to get these gaskets to seal, like a little dab of JB Weld on the gasket face where the leak is? 

FYI they are Hedman street (shorty) headers with the gaskets that came with 'em. And, yes, they were a PITA to install, unbolted the motor mounts and lifted the engine 4" to get 'em in with the starter installed. But they do fit and don't bump the frame or anything else. 

Thanks.


----------



## Nightshade 68 HO (Mar 11, 2014)

I usually find the gaskets that come with the headers to be junk. I had the best results on a SB chevy for my monte the multiple layered reusable gaskets. I tried the copper gaskets but they still leaked. I have never run headers on a Pontiac though, so maybe someone with specific experience will chime in.

I forget the make and part # of the multiple layered gaskets or I would provide them to you here. One more thing, check the seal at the collector too.


----------



## RunninLeMans (Apr 3, 2014)

Okay, how about a better gasket, any advice on that? The gaskets that came with the headers were a multi-layer gasket with a steel core, I thought they looked 'soft and thick' enough to seal up, but not so much.


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

I had a set of Hedman shortys on my Camaro. The gaskets that came with them were junk and I could never get them to seal. I switched to a set from Mr Gasket and had great results. You don't have to completely remove the headers to replace the gaskets. Take out all the center bolts and loosen the outer ones. You should be able to sneak the old gaskets out and slip the new ones in. Re-tighten the bolts and you're good to go. Keep in mind that you will have to periodically tighten the bolts because they do loosen over time.


----------



## RunninLeMans (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks, Jared, I'll get some new gaskets, can't get these to completely seal.


----------

